# Hello!



## emmybear (Jun 20, 2019)

I currently own no mice but three dogs. I'm here to learn all I can so I can hopefully add mice into my family in the future.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us 
Sorry for the delay in approval.


----------

